# Disney Vacation Club - Annual Meeting - December 9, 2008



## Miss Marty (Dec 1, 2008)

*
Disney Vacation Club Condominium Association 

DVC Annual Meeting - December 9, 2008 *

As part of our efforts to serve the growing Member community more
efficiently, a single condominium association meeting will be held for "all"
Disney Vacation Club Resort associations - Tuesday, December 9, 2008.

Board of Directors Meeting 11:00 AM-11:30 AM 
Members Meeting 1:00 PM-3:30 PM 

Location: 
Disney's BoardWalk Conference Center
2101 North Epcot Resorts Boulevard
Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830-1000


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope someone can go and complain about the switch to RCI.  I've complained via e-mail and they called me.  I told them what I felt that RCI does not have the same quality resorts as II.  Their business practices allow them to rent out good deposits.  So, hopefully, they heard me.


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think a complaint makes one whit of difference at this point. I called the manager of customer satisfaction, yes there is such a person, and complained loud and long and I was told in no uncertain terms that this is a done deal and there's no way out of it. I resent the way they handled this. VERY hush hush and very much a back-room decision. I still sit and wonder how this happened; and then I remember how much money RCI has to throw around.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

When is this switch to RCI happening?  I somehow missed that but, of course, am disappointed being a non-Disney owner but II member.

Deb


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 9, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> When is this switch to RCI happening?  I somehow missed that but, of course, am disappointed being a non-Disney owner but II member.
> 
> Deb



January 1st 2009. Members can still make II exchanges through 12/31/08, but can't put in a search.

I've been looking at DVC on II and there is still activity.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> January 1st 2009. Members can still make II exchanges through 12/31/08, but can't put in a search.
> 
> I've been looking at DVC on II and there is still activity.



Thanks.  I guess I'll never get my dream 2br exchange at Fort Wilderness!    

Deb


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

You mean the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. There was really no opportunity to get that trade anyway. That is the smallest DVC resort and is extremely popular proceeded only by the Beach Club Villas. 

I own DVC but also other II resorts that traded into DVC.. I am royally scr-wed by this announcement. I was thinking of reserving something at DVC now while I still can.


----------



## lawgs (Dec 9, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I hope someone can go and complain about the switch to RCI.  I've complained via e-mail and they called me.  I told them what I felt that RCI does not have the same quality resorts as II.  Their business practices allow them to rent out good deposits.  So, hopefully, they heard me.



they have been in negeotiation for over 6 months according to the report by Jim Lewis at today's meeting...RCI has so much to offer Disney

they mentioned they are working on a list of acceptable resorts from weeks, points and the registry collection

it will be very similar to how they operated with II ( RCi seems to have gotten an inside track since they have access to all inclusives which some disney vacation members have been asking for ...according to them ..but i wonder if most DVC people realize the over 100$~ a night per person for entire stay .....NOT your Disney Dining Plan )


it was interesting that the logo on the screen for Group RCI the division through which this change has been contracted ....said .......Vacation Exchanges    Vacation Rentals on the bottom of it

it also seems that not all RCI members will be able to TRADE into DVC...there will probably be some "filters" applied as with II   

the 95$ fee seems to remain intact ( would be interesting for someone who has paid this, to email jim Lewis asking what this fee covers since they made a big point of saying ARDA to which DVC is a member tries to make sure states cannot pass bills to implement occupancy taxes/per night resort fees since members already pay property taxes) 

if this 95$ is for transportation costs, the member who "traded" his points already has paid for this in MF

would be nice to get a definitive answer to why the fee is charged in addition to the exchange fee


it is also gonna take some time to interface the "ancient" DVC system to talk nicely with the RCI "advant garde" computer system...to me that indicates the difference between green screens and full coulour flat screens....thus there will not be a lot of inventory for a WHILE....they are still working on the lists ......but rollout will be a mute point if members cannot start to get exchanges right away after the dec 31 2008 demise of II trading

not a single question from the audience about this

the most negative questions were about transportation "demise" surrounding service in SSR

one irish member wanting a toll free number to call

one english "disabled" member wondering why there are no "standard" ADA rooms available at Boardwalk

one member wondering about high MF for Vero Beach

BLT  MF start at 3.67 per point, the lowest of any resort

most questions were complimentary ( two times when questions were asked.....1 budget and 2 general session with strict control on time allowed to 
ask question


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

I went to one meeting and they only took two or three member questions so I'm not surprised by the fact that nobody mentioned RCI this time. They didn't get a chance probably. The fact that this was in the works for 6 months, and they never let members know to deposit their weeks into II asap, (as would have been the acceptable and kind thing to do) leaves me to believe that they knew this is not the best route for their members, myself included, but a fast and dirty change that suits them, DVC, for some unknown reason.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 12, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> January 1st 2009. Members can still make II exchanges through 12/31/08, but can't put in a search.
> 
> I've been looking at DVC on II and there is still activity.





I hadn't heard that you couldn't put in a search.  I have a search in for Nov 2009 that I put in several months ago.  I was able to play with that search and change the dates to open it up for me.

I was going to put in another search this weekend with another trader for June.

Can someone confirm there are no new searches allowed?


----------

